# Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG



## nanotek (Jan 22, 2014)

Not sure if this card is supported in 10.0-RELEASE. Network Configuration in bsdinstall returns the error: 
	
	



```
Could not start wpa_supplicant!
```

Any idea?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2014)

The card should be supported by iwi(4). I'm guessing it doesn't work during the install because you need to acknowledge a license before you can use it.


```
In both cases, place the following line in loader.conf(5) to acknowledge
     the firmware license (see below):

           legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
```


----------



## nanotek (Jan 22, 2014)

That did the trick! You and @kpa are always coming to my rescue. Thanks, @SirDice. I appreciate all your help.


----------

